# 27 Common & Shocking Bodybuilding Mistakes



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

27 Common & Shocking Bodybuilding Mistakes Vince Gironda broke the mold with his unorthodox training methods and nutrition strategies, but he left a lasting imprint on the bodybuilding community. As part the ubiquitous Arnold, very few famous bodybuilders are known by their first name alone. Vince Gironda, however, predates the mighty Arnold for being known [...]

*Read More...*


----------

